# Hello to all from Central Florida!



## Leftysmoke (Aug 13, 2019)

Just joined again! Couldn’t retrieve any info form my old email. Anyway I’m glad to be back! Love to hear from all guys and gals smoking meat all over the place!


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 13, 2019)

welcome back


----------



## Leftysmoke (Aug 13, 2019)

View attachment 403003



smokerjim said:


> welcome back


Thanks very much!!!!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 13, 2019)

Welcome back from Middle TN!


----------



## Leftysmoke (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the hearty welcome!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 14, 2019)

Welcome back to the site, happy to have ya rejoin the fun.

Chris


----------



## Leftysmoke (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## Brass Man (Aug 16, 2019)

Welcome back from central Florida - Poinciana.


----------



## Leftysmoke (Aug 16, 2019)

I’m near Ocala. I small town called Dunnellon/ Citrus Springs


----------



## Leftysmoke (Aug 16, 2019)

Brass Man said:


> Welcome back from central Florida - Poinciana.


Thanks! Brass man! I also played trumpet 7 years! You?


----------



## Brass Man (Aug 19, 2019)

Leftysmoke said:


> Thanks! Brass man! I also played trumpet 7 years! You?



Lefty - been playing since I started at age 10. I'm 68 now. Play in two bands in our 55+ community. I'm the lead trumpet in a 15 piece swing band. Our performance catalogue is up to 170+ songs. We play music from the 1920's up to the 90's, including vocals. One of our trumpet players is from Canada. He and his wife have the Canadian equivalent of 16 Grammys between them. He has done at least 24 arrangements for us in the last two years. He's got more for us when he returns in late September. Half of the group are retired band directors. One of our tenor players is 83 and he can still rock it! Our opener is "Bandstand Boogie" and the closer is the original Glenn Miller piece "In The Mood."

The other is an 8 piece back up band for 5 vocalists. 7 of the 8 play in the swing band. 2 keyboards, a bass, a guitar, drum set and a horn section of a trumpet (me), and alto sax and the 83 year old tenor player. We do a lot of Motown, R & B and the like. The vocalists do 3 and 4 part harmony. Up to 50 songs in the book with more to come. This particular group has only be playing together for 2 years. We do six dances in our ballroom each season.

Between the two bands we play about 12 to 14 gigs a year. Usually from late September to Memorial Day. Right now we have gigs in October, November, December and two in February. Other dates are tentative and we are waiting on confirmation.


----------



## drdon (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome back.....We absolutely love it here! Hope you got lots to show.


----------



## tophdoh (Sep 5, 2019)

Leftysmoke said:


> I’m near Ocala. I small town called Dunnellon/ Citrus Springs



Oh cool. I used to live in Highlands Co.


----------



## Leftysmoke (Sep 9, 2019)

I’m in Citrus County.


----------



## Brass Man (Sep 10, 2019)

Leftysmoke said:


> I’m in Citrus County.



Polk county here.


----------



## Smokinoak (Sep 30, 2019)

Lived in St. Cloud, Fl. For 32years before moving to Gibsonia, Pa.  Go figure!
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TominLeesburg (Sep 30, 2019)

I am from Okahumpka, Fl which is S of Leesburg.    Enjoy all music, originally from Detroit, Mi area.  Picture is me with the famous belly dancer Carol who was part of the Charlie Wilson's War.  Met her in Rio Grand River of Texas and had the pleasure working with her for several years at the Border Fest along with Charo.


----------

